# satans crate



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

how many times has this been reissued?

Buzz


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

not sure . but i got one the last round when Kitbuilders reissued it about 2 years ago . 
hb


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I did also, in red plastic, I hope the other 3 from the series will be done also.

Buzz


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i had heard rumors that they ( Kitbuilders ) were planning the others but haven't seen any news since the release of the Crate . 
hb


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Once.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Do all those "Rod & Crate" models have straight-through axles so the wheels can rotate,or they can be 'motorized'. etc. ??
Dabbler


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Nope. Out of the box, you have to glue them into place.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

BUMMER ! I was ALMOST tempted to do something like that...............ALMOST !!
If I take a nap it'll go away.
Dabbler


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

buzzconroy said:


> how many times has this been reissued?
> 
> Buzz


Original release in 1965 as Satans Crate
Released in 1972 as Dirty Devil
Released a few years ago as Satans Crate

BRIAN


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

*Just Maybe......!! ???*

 Ok all you guys who were/are on me about vehicles, et. al. I just picked up a Satan's Crate on eBait just because it looked "cool". I don't know IF or WHEN I may get to it so don't hold your breath or ya may turn a neat shade of blueish-purple !  

BUT, I do have a little electric battery motor here, and the mental gears are cogitatin' !! It may not have to "run", maybe just spin his wheels, who knows what the future may bring ???...........................only the Shadow do !! 
Demonic Dabbler :devil:


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

The wheels on the crate are oblong, so you'd have to replace those. The model is also very fragile, so if it hit anything, you'd be in the repair shop. BTW, I uploaded pics of my Crate in my photo album here.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

OBLONG ??? See, Rich, even the fates are against me building vehicles !! :tongue: 
I took a look at your crate, great job, something to strive for. What red did you use on that ??
Also took another peek at your Wolfie while in there. love that fur, and the whole danged thing !!! :thumbsup: 
Dabbler


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Dabbler, I can't remember what red I used! It might be Tamiya red, but I'm not sure.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Whatever it is, it's blazin' !!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

My Satan's Crate came today. A lot smaller than I imagined. #796 of 2500, Kitbuilders/Lindberg. It's in red plastic.The direction sheet is copyrighted Lindberg 1971.
I'll get to it when time and temperament permits. I see what you all mean about not motorizing it. Oh well !!


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Yes it's smaller than you'd expect..*

But it's still a very fun kit to build. I built mine up and was pretty pleased once it was done, though I needed tweezers and a magnifier for some of the work. I airbrushed the driver in Tamiya flat red and made his pants blue jeans. Though I considered the kit done I had not painted his hair, preferring a sort of skullish look, but recently I was looking at it and I think I may dry brush the hair and beard and maybe use a very light wash to bring out more of his body definition.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Pardon me while I step off topic...*

Nice work, F91! Your Satan's Crate just goes to show how even a realtively simple kit like that can be made into something special, and what a shame it is that the other "Lindy Loonies" kits, the rest of the Ed Roth Finkmodels, et. al., don't get rereleased more often. I'm sure they'd really attract new and younger modelers to the hobby, not to mention pulling the nostalgia strings for many of us - ahem - more mature modelers.

*However - *I can only hope that you finished the Crate at some time in the past, considering that you've been hanging the unfinshed Wolf Man's Wagon in front of our slavering jaws for the past month...!

And by the way, what'd you use for Spider-man's web? It looks much nicer than the kit part, which looks like scale rat lines to me.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

You're right Otto, it looks like a fun kit to build & paint ! The comment of a magnifying glass is apropos, it's gonna be a witch for me with TRIfoculs !! F91's pic is a good inspiration though, to get going on it. I've seen pix of it with the coffin wood and metal. Hmm, wonder should I attempt whitewalls?? NAH, don't make trouble for myself!!
Dabbler


----------



## madmodeler (Nov 7, 2005)

I just received mine today that I got off of eBay also. I thought it was going to be the same size as the Testors Weird-O's from a few years back, boy is that kit small.
I think mine is #1550 and is in very good shape.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

this is my crate


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

another veiw


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Hey, wow!

I really like the direction you went with the coffin.
Great color scheme.


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

I really like that, particularly your approach to weathering/rusting the metal parts and the axles, given that it's supposed to be made waht the driver had at hand. Mine is a bit more factory fresh.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks, next one will be different, will do coffin in pine or oak,wish the other 3 would be reissued


Buzz


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Mark, Thanks buddy. I did finish the Crate a couple of years ago! The Wagon is 80% there. PL Spiderman? The web is actually fine copper wire soldered together and the base? All of the base that looks like wood on th Spiderman kit IS wood. I redid the staircase and made thin planks for the floor.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I have a question on the "steering gear" on my 'Crate'. How does the steering wheel and shaft go on? My direction pix are blurry, and it's hard to tell from the posted pix. It looks like the wheel goes on facing forward?? And the little crooked stick thing is the shaft, right ? Which way does the little bend in the shaft go, bottom or top?

This IS a neat little kit. Lends itself to customizing very well. I'll try to post pix when done IF my digi-cheap-cam lets me ! ?
Dabbler


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

great Crates guys . very inspiring . and i love the color choices . 
hb


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah I had some problems with the steering as well. I glued the angled tab in in the coffin and in my case, which I'm sure is not correct, the wheel comes out to the side and the driver is steering with his wrist :/. After doing it that way I sort of wonder if the shaft isn't supposed to project forward through the windshield?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hmm, not an option for me, I already put ( cracked ) glass in the windshield !! I just took the coward's way out, glued the wheel to his hand & I'll make a new rod from wire to fit where needed !
Dabbler


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I drilled a small hole on each side of his left hand, and slipped the steering in, so he is grabbing it, easy task, using a pin vise.
I really enjoy building and painting finks, bug eyed monsters, they are fun to do.
Here is a superfuzz that I did 2 years ago, along the same line as the crate.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Are they the same size as the crate ? I'm already going blind & got a nervous tick from that small kit !! I used a red-coated large paper clip for the stearing gear after I glued the wheel in his hand, and adjusted it to fit to the floor. It worked out OK !
Dabbler


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

They are larger, the lindberg loonies and the big boss fink and robbin hood fink are small.Riding tandem is small and frantic cats, going by experience.

Buzz


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

The 1 bugeye kit I've completed is ...oh what's his name, the outer space fink. I love that kit, its a blast.

I love all these weird kits. I have 3-4 different Weirdos in the closet. I love them due to the bizarre attempt to change the original politically incorrect kits (ex. calling a cigar a "carrot" in the instructions in the Hodad kit. I guess that must be a hand-rolled carrot...) I have a repop of the Parks Castro as well, which is interesting since he's the only one of the original Parks kit subjects still alive.

Sadly a lot of these kits are gone and unlikely to be released again, which makes many of them collectable. I'd love to have the SwineHunt funky tank and the funky red baron kit in the same line from the 1970's but they go for big bucks. At least the Weirdos are still obtainable. I need to get one of the Beach Bunny and also the Hodad driving a woodie.

Now that I think about it I also have the Surfite kit in the closet. No bug eys, but it does have beatnik feet sticking out the window of the grass hut.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Otto his name is scuzzfink lol, I like that superfink he is cool, chucking a moon on his skateboard ...too much....love it


Buzz


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

There was one I saw briefly also of a "suburban Dad", I think, driving a station wagon. I'm sure my kids would get a charge if I had/built that. I've had several 'wagons' when they were young. Probably cost a few limbs now too.
Dabbler


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Dabs , i think that one was re released a few years back by Testors . 
can't remember the name though , something like Daddi-o ? 
you should be able to find it at a reasonable price . 
hb


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

its the hawk weired-oh daddy 1963 driving a coffin
all of the weird-ohs will be reissue in 2006, with all of the silly surfers and frantics.With copied original box art, should be a gas.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

That could be what I'm thinking of, but I seem to remember it having the word "suburban" or "suburban Dad" in the description. And maybe some reference to a "wagon" or station wagon". It's just one of those "foggy" memories I can't recall details of. Ah, "Golden years" my butt !!!!
Dabbler


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

its reads in small letters, daddy the way out suburbanite, on box top.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

BINGO ! That may be it then! Maybe the old synapses aren't as bad as I thought ??
Dabbler


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Finished my Satan's Crate. These pix are the best of the batch I took with that *%@#*^& camera. ( From my mouth to Santa's ear!! )

I did 'exhaust' from the pipes with quilt padding material glued to wire & a neon red dab o' paint. "Driver" has two coats of neon red with a light overspray of Testor's spray can candyapple red.
The base is a pine block in red with black 'coals' dabbed on with a sponge. "Flames" on base is siliconized acrylic house caulk in red & yellow. Acrylic paints used throughout. I went with the white pine coffin.
Dabbler
I have some 35mm to develop, maybe post better pix of some of my stuff !?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Looks pretty good! Too bad about the camera, can't see too much detail but what you can see looks great. It really is a fun kit.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

looks really nifty Dabs . i like the added affects . 
hb


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks guys !! I wish I had better pix because it does look better than they portray. It WAS a fun kit and lends itself to lots of improvisations.
NOW, does this qualify me as having built a vehicle ??
Dabbler


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Nope! You have to motorize it!:devil:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

OK, I'll have the windshield wipers work !! ??
Dabbler


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

looks cool dab, hard to see though, like the base, very well done.

Buzz


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hopefully better Satan's Crate pix ! ? NOPE, too big. I'll try the other file ??No good there either. :freak: Some days you're the dog, & some days you're the fireplug !!
How do you delete a posting  
Dabbler


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I was just rechecking the Satan's Crate posts, I scored that Weird-Ohs Daddy Swingin' Suburbanite on the 19th from eBait. ( $3.75 ) I"ll have to wait til the USPS gets back in gear before I see it. I think I'll have to put a western hat & handlebar mustache on him so my kids will recognize it's me. He's already got the wide 'bulgey' eyes !! Looks like more fun than the "crate" ! ?
Dabbler


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

daddy lacks detail, in a lot of places, the crate has great sculpting.

All the weird-ohs are being reissued again.

Buzz


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I'll just see how it looks and im-pro-vize !! 
Dabbler


----------



## Big Daddy Dave (Sep 30, 1999)

Are the re-issues going to be the original tooling or the cartoon series versions from a few years back?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Its original tooling, originalbox art, original instructions.

Buzz


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Who is going to re-issue these Buzz? Revell? Testors?


MMM


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Steve is going to get testors to them for him, he is doing the entire line of weird-ohs including killer mcbash, all the frantics, all the silley surfers.He will have a web site soon where you can purcase them or check your hobby store.
Buzz


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

he is selling the test shots on a few here is riding tandem

http://cgi.ebay.com/SILLY-SURFERS-HOT-DOGGER-AND-SURF-BUNNY-RIDIN-TANDEM_W0QQitemZ6026383821QQcategoryZ4249QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

